
Why Prolog Is Not as Popular as SQL in Imperative Programming? - dkarapetyan
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/264812/why-prolog-is-not-as-popular-as-sql-in-imperative-programming
======
PaulHoule
I think the Stack Exchangers miss the point.

I don't think the predicate syntax is a big problem, but there are two real
problems with Prolog.

The first is that it is awkward to mix declarative and procedural programming
in Prolog. For instance, in Prolog sometimes you trigger a logical failure
when an event succeeds to get the control flow the way you want, and this
drives you up the wall.

The other one is historical. Early on there was hope that Prolog could be
executed in parallel. It was discovered around 1982 that it can't be. The
Fifth Generation Computer project developed Prolog-like languages, such as
KL0, that can parallelize, but these languages were less palatable to work in
than actual Prolog.

I think the production rule systems that were popular in the 1970's and 1980's
are less popular than they ought to be, but the rapid progress of Drools could
be changing that.

